# Ol McDonald had a farm.... Thwack!



## boyjim1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

I recently saw a video of a haunt which used a recording of someone whisteling the tune of "Old Mc Donald", with parts of it inturped with what sounds like someone being stabbed or hacked apart with an axe. 

Does anyone know what CD this can be found on? It's one of the creepiest sound FX I think I've ever heard!

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

boyjim,

if you don't find it, you can always create it pretty easily yourself. If you have a program like Audacity or one of the mixing sound/music programs.


----------



## boyjim1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks, Empress. Although, I'll have to find someone who can whistle well... not one of my greatest skills. hehe


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Would the sound of a tin whistle work for you?


----------

